#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Institutions/Universities in Australia That Accept TOEFL Scores

## amos.0119

The following is the list of the top universities accepting TOEFL scores: Universities in *Australia*



ACN - La Trobe University Programs in SydneyBilly Blue CollegeCurtin International CollegeDeakin UniversityEynesbury InternationalInternational College of Management, SydneyLaTrobe UniversityMacquarie UniversityMelbourne Institute of Business and TechnologyMonash UniversityMurdoch UniversityPerth Institute of Business and TechnologyQueensland Institute of Business and TechnologySouth Australian Institute of Business and TechnologySwinburne University of TechnologySydney Institute of Business and Technology Pty LtdUniversity of BallaratUniversity of MelbourneUniversity of New South WalesUniversity of QueenslandUniversity of South AustraliaUniversity of SydneyVictoria University





  Similar Threads: Top Institutions/Universities in India That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Germany That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in France That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.S That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.K That Accept TOEFL Scores

----------

